# Grafting kids on to doe



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I am getting a couple of bottle babies this month.
I also have a doe who lost her kid in a difficult birth back in February.
I was wondering if I would be able to graft the kids on to this doe?
I found a product called Mother Up; it is "guaranteed to work or your money back".
The website is http://www.motherup.com/
Has anyone had any experience with this product?
Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't tried it but I'm calling bull. I have NEVER seen a type of animal who will refuse grafting like a goat. I have tried so many times, one doe ended up refusing her kid just so she didn't have to take the other one. I had luck with one doe who just pooped out a kid and I put another kid with it and covered in the goo. Tried it a second time with a ff and she picked that kid up by it's ear and threw it. 
Now for you situation if you want to graft I doubt she will take them especially since it's been so long BUT doesn't mean you can't force her to feed them. You'll have to be out there bottle feeding X times a day anyways so why not hold the mother instead. But I really don't think it's going to end up being where you can just walk away and she will be a loving mother


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Just wondering since this particular doe (6yo) is very gentle and laid back.
I figured I'd give it a try, especially since the grafting formula is guaranteed to work or my money back.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting....This is what the company that makes the MotherUp says about grafting:

_1. Restrain the foster mother in a "squeeze chute" or some other apparatus for safety while applying MotherUp.

2. Avoid contact with the animal's eyes while applying MotherUp. Caution should be used in case the mother does not like the flavor and accidental contact with the eyes may result. Animals generally like the flavor of MotherUp and will lick and enjoy the application.

3. Cover foster mother's eyes with hand and generously apply MotherUp directly on the nose and mouth.

4. Cover orphan's eyes with hand and generously apply MotherUp on the back and head.

5. After application of MotherUp to the foster mother and orphan, allow the orphan to nurse for the first time while the foster mother is restrained in the "squeeze chute" or other restraint.

6. Put the foster mother and orphan together in a pen and watch the two claim each other. Your job is done!_

The website's guarantee:

_*Administration:*
One generous spray-down application to both the foster mother and orphan will successfully unite the two livestock. One bottle will cover approximately 4-5 calves. Occasionally a repeat process is necessary in 12 hours.
*Ingredients:*
Purified water, natural plant oils, and Polysorbate 80
*Net Weight:*
Product contains 16 fluid oz.
*Storage:*
Freeze / thaw stable. If frozen, allow to thaw before using. Shake bottle well before applying.
*"Money Back Guarantee" policy:* 
If you purchase MotherUp directly from us and find it to be ineffective in your situation, simply return the remaining portion of product, in its safety sealed bottle, to us for a full refund._


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

bump...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Goat kids get very used to their feeding method and are notoriously hard to transfer from one to another. The older the kid is, the harder it is. Even at around a week old, you darn near have to starve a kid for days after pulling it off its mom and transition to the bottle. And doing it the other way around, is nearly impossible because now you are fighting two animals at the same time. A doe that doesnt want those kids touching her. Stomping her feet and trying to get away and a kid that has no idea what you are trying to get them to do. I would guess you are going to try it but you might have a better chance at winning the lottery. Oh and the product you are talking about is ment to transition kids from one animal to another. Its nothing more then a scent masking agent like Mint. But it will do absolutely nothing for you in your case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can certainly try it. I can't see it being any different than putting other smells on them like vanilla or vicks.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

_



"Money Back Guarantee" policy: 
If you purchase MotherUp directly from us and find it to be ineffective in your situation, simply return the *remaining portion* of product, *in its safety sealed bottle,* to us for a full refund.

Click to expand...

Ummm...the wording of that guarantee makes no sense. It is impossible to fulfill the requirement of "in its safety sealed bottle" after opening and using a portion. :scratch:
_


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> _Ummm...the wording of that guarantee makes no sense. It is impossible to fulfill the requirement of "in its safety sealed bottle" after opening and using a portion. :scratch:
> _


It says return the "remaining portion" in the bottle.
When the bottle came it had a piece of electrical tape over the top of the spray nozzle. Maybe thats what it means in it's "safety sealed bottle".


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

And BTW, there wasn't any of those freshness seals like on food products.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just think it's been to long since she has had kids on her. They are talking about calfs and trust me when I say they are sooooooo much more easy to graft a calf on lol we have 100% success so far on our cattle, and not counting my shortcake who will adopt anything I have a 1% on goats lol
I agree never hurts to try, I would still try putting kids on a doe with no kids. And I'm not trying to be mean at all when saying it's not going to work I just want to bring to your attention that even if she let's them nurse while being held she probably won't let them without you, so just keep a eye on things 
But like I said you would be out there 4 times a day holding a bottle so why not a doe instead?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I just think it's been to long since she has had kids on her. They are talking about calfs and trust me when I say they are sooooooo much more easy to graft a calf on lol we have 100% success so far on our cattle, and not counting my shortcake who will adopt anything I have a 1% on goats lol
> I agree never hurts to try, I would still try putting kids on a doe with no kids. And I'm not trying to be mean at all when saying it's not going to work I just want to bring to your attention that even if she let's them nurse while being held she probably won't let them without you, so just keep a eye on things
> But like I said you would be out there 4 times a day holding a bottle so why not a doe instead?


I know I would probably bottle feed anyway, but given this doe's temperament, I thought it wouldn't hurt to try.  And, on the off chance she adopts them, its just that much less work for me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I was able to successfully transfer two bottle babies to two Boer does that lost their kids at about s month and a half. It took a good two weeks to fully graft. Just be persistent and don't give up. Both does we're good mothers( as in very protective of their original kids, and they hated other kids) but I completely isolated them with the kids and held them three times a day. And two weeks later they were fully grafted.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Just a thought. Since its made for cows/calves they may not hold to their money back guarantee


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

On the bottle it says it is "Natural mint oil spray aids in the acceptance of a foster mother with orphan colts, calves, lambs, or *goats*."


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh that's good. I hope it works! Let us know, and we may all be making a mad dash to the store ;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You can certainly try it. I can't see it being any different than putting other smells on them like vanilla or vicks.


I agree...

I honestly don't think it will work, but then again I've never had success with grafting either...


----------

